# Anesthesia question!



## Amanda_Kentch (Mar 3, 2008)

If one of our anesthesiologists places a epidural hoping that the pt would give birth to a demised pregnancy and the pt never did and they had to end up doing a d&c, which a different anesthesiologist group did the second procedure can we bill for the epidural?


----------



## robin1019 (Mar 4, 2008)

*anesthesia*

I Believe You Can But You Need A Modifier...try Modifier 74..let Me Know If This Works


----------



## robin1019 (Mar 4, 2008)

*anesthesia*

They Can Not Bill For The Second Procedure..sorry I Did Not Explain This In My First E-mail.


----------



## DPHARRIS (Mar 28, 2008)

I think you can.  Charge the first epidural as a base charge(62318) with a pain diagnosis(625.9)


----------

